# 60 Cars Crash in Massive Pileup on Autobahn, Killing at Least 1



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Tuesday, March 25, 2008









 
AP

March 25: The wreckage of vehicles destroyed in an accident on an autobahn are seen near Seewalchen, Austria.

*VIENNA, Austria - About 60 vehicles slammed into each other Tuesday in heavy snowfall on an autobahn in northwestern Austria, killing one person and injuring at least 30 others, police said.*

 
AP

March 25: Rescue personnel attend to an injured person in the wreckage of vehicles destroyed in an autobahn accident in Austria.

Police in the province of Upper Austria said five of the injured people were seriously hurt. A Spanish woman who lived in Switzerland was killed, they said. Further details about her were not immediately available.
Some people were believed to be trapped in their vehicles and rescue efforts were hampered by the snow, police said.

 
AP

March 25: Rescue personnel next to the wreckage of vehicles destroyed in an accident on a motorway near Seewalchen, Austria.

Police said the accident happened on the westbound A1 autobahn between the towns of Seewalchen and St. Georgen, northeast of Salzburg. That section of the autobahn has been closed in both directions. The speed limit is 80 miles per hour.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,341281,00.html


----------

